

Charlie Munger Speech at USC - May 2007 - JoshCole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Cy7UwsRPQ

======
JoshCole
Here are some notes on the speech I found after a bit of searching:
<http://www.gurufocus.com/news.php?id=8539>

